# Your hobbies?



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

*I know i asked this once before but it did not go well....
My name is Tyler...And i Sing,Dance,Look after Tiago, thats about it?
What about you guys i started us off?! ​*


----------



## ewam (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

Ok my name is Eric I play baseball, golf, and the trumpet.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

I shoot competition rifle!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

I know i hjeard Grigor...  
And i also play Trumpet have been for 6years!


----------



## foxboysracing (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

Hi I am Dawn. I ride horses, ride four wheelers on the sand dunes and in the woods, snow ski, decorative painting instructor, paint business windows for holidays, love on my family, collect turtles (lol), hunt deer, love rodeos, love playing in the snow, love to camp, enjoy cool cars, watch my husband drag race, watch my sons race outlaw karts, quads and dirt bikes, classic car shows, love traveling to foreign countries, love the beach, love to swim and snorkel and love to go on cruises to exotic places. Beyond that..... just hanging out.... lol... haha


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

<3 pahhaaa....quite a packet!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*



Grigor.Love. said:


> I shoot competition rifle!



Do you shoot F-class?? What caliber? What distance?
Got into a little shooting this past summer, did some 200 yard egg shooting. 

My names Brandon. I have tried quite a few things I guess. Photography, extreme freeride/downhill mountain biking, played the bagpipes for quite a while, play guitar, played lacrosse on a state team, got into snowboarding for a few years, did some Sunfish sailboat racing, astrophotography, lots of things. 

The things I have really truly enjoyed and stood out more than most have been keeping my tortoise (Planning on a few more very soon), and writing. I guess you could say these are my "true" hobbies. The above list was just kind of test driving. I do very much enjoy my Gibson Les Paul though.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*



blafiriravt said:


> Grigor.Love. said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot competition rifle!
> ...



They have f class at the club I attend, but the season for that just ended.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Oct 16, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

Hey ya'll. My name is Dennis. I don't have many hobbies. I am a powerlifter and would live at the gym if my wife would allow it. I restore cars and bikes. That's about it. Not much time for hobbies when you have a ten year old, 18 month old and 1 month old.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

My hobbies are tortoises, motor cycles, high end cars, and legos.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

My hobbies are torts, reptiles, horse riding and riding my 500cc bike, oh and my favourite pi*****ing my boss off! And winding everybody at work up!

The vets actually believed that a donkey was coming in to be castrated and the dog groomer thought that spike the hedgehog was coming in to have a wash and blow dry, oh they are too easy sometimes. Lol.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

Besides my torts and turtles, I am breeding meal worms and raising tadpoles no others hobies at this time...


----------



## Missy (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*

Tortoises of course  I also teach CPR classes. I am a auction junkie. I love to fish, hike and ride my Harley.


----------



## SailingMystic (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*



Missy said:


> Tortoises of course  I also teach CPR classes. I am a auction junkie. I love to fish, hike and ride my Harley.



Omg!! Your tortoise is so cute! How old is it? Great profile picture !


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 17, 2011)

Go to church, hunt, fish, wrestle, and raise turtles and torts and lizards


----------



## jackrat (Oct 17, 2011)

I've listed my hobbies on here before,so I'll just list a few things I love.
Friends and family
Loud guns and sharp knives
Newcastle beer
Operating massive cranes 
Seeing redfoots hatching


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 17, 2011)

My hobby (actually more of a passion) used to be photography. 

I no longer have a real hobby; research on the internet is it, I suppose. I do not know if I would really call that a hobby, though.


----------



## jjbird60 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I don't do anything but my kid jaden is into volleyball (she is in fifth grade but she plays in a sixth grade level) also jaden is into dance (she's REAL good!)
Well hailee does art class and dance


----------



## zesty_17 (Oct 17, 2011)

besides the turtles, i'm going back to school, write, play the sax, dance, advocate for turtles & women's health, fundraise for American Association of Zoo Keepers, ride my bike(02 Honda American Classic), write letters to my bf overseas, and try to catch up on sleep in between all of this.


----------



## Missy (Oct 17, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies please reply?*



SailingMystic said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoises of course  I also teach CPR classes. I am a auction junkie. I love to fish, hike and ride my Harley.
> ...



Thank you. That is Tank when he was small. He is much larger now but I love the pic so much I don't have the heart to change it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a fairly recent hobby. I started shooting gun's at my husband's shooting range. I took the conceal/carry course and am now licensed. For me shooting is comparable to yoga. Every part of my body has to be completely controlled, From my stance to the tip of my index finger to my breath and even my heart beat. It is similar to yoga in that the world fall's away and I am only focused on the target but hitting that bullseye or shredding a piece of paper in seconds is way more rewarding than sunrise salutations, any day!!!


----------



## Tccarolina (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2012)

Hobbies are torts only right now, working 2 jobs and going to school. Doing the things I should of done when I was younger


----------



## cherylim (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooh, I didn't reply to this.

I guess photography is the only constant thing that can be considered solely a hobby, other than tortoises. Writing is up there too, of course, but it's also my career. I still enjoy writing in my spare time, and I'm in the process of publishing a children's book (though this process might go on until the end of the year).

Otherwise, when I'm not working, I seem to be spending much of my spare time focusing on my health and fitness. Walking, cycling, aerobics...maybe swimming in future...but I don't really enjoy any of it. It's just a necessary evil.

I'd love to have a proper hobby that I enjoyed and did regularly (even photography isn't something I do often because you need to find the right place). I probably don't have the time or money.


----------



## Merlin M (Feb 25, 2012)

Well other than doting on the new baby tortoise, I spend most of the rest of my time pandering to my 10 year old Jack Russell who has some brain damage (slug pellets are bad for more than just slugs and tortoises!!)
I also love cycling and oddly enjoy watching the fiancee playing video games, also a big reader...


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 25, 2012)

cherylim said:


> Ooh, I didn't reply to this.
> 
> I guess photography is the only constant thing that can be considered solely a hobby, other than tortoises. Writing is up there too, of course, but it's also my career. I still enjoy writing in my spare time, and I'm in the process of publishing a children's book (though this process might go on until the end of the year).
> 
> ...



Sounds very healthy!  
I enjoy a good swim...biking riding and the other things you listed are no-go for me !


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 26, 2012)

I have several hobbies. I love remodeling the house, so I do it over and over. I am part of a jeep club and we own two jeeps. We are into muscle cars and have a Grand National. I also consider shopping my hobby.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 27, 2012)

I like reading, complex astrology calculation, interior design, graphic design, ceramics, writing, playing with my tort Ayden, browsing online on gaia or fb, yoga, gardening, knives and weapon design, basketball, volleyball, baking, swimming, annnnnnnd that's about it i guess.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 28, 2012)

Hobbies... Too Many! I grow orchids. I have 5 parrot (four rescues), three rescue cats and one SL Star hatchling (one more on the way). My passion is oil painting. I should say that all of my hobbies have been my passion since I was a child in one way or another. When I was very young I would just grow any plant that I could get my hands on. Each hobby has just evolved. Also, after not having a puppy for over 25 years (had a hard time getting over my last Peke), last March I receive a beautiful white Peke that keeps me very busy! I guess that I can say that I love living things that I can nurture.


----------



## Snapper925 (Feb 29, 2012)

My name is Jeff, I am a HUGE Duck Goose and Deer hunter! I also love working out!!


----------



## RV's mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm Teri and I play clawhammer banjo, and do pottery. I'm a respiratory therapist looking forward to retiring.... camping, fishing (is life)...


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm Dana, I'm boring I don't do anything anymore except take care of my hubby, two kids, two hermit crabs, one Shih Tzu and do ALOT of research on Tortoises. That way when I get my first I'll be prepared. Oh and I like to read...


----------

